# Khobain Pics. :)



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I grabbed a few of my little guy who was born April 10th. 
Here's little Khobain, Arabian colt.


----------



## Crissa (May 24, 2009)

I LOVE him! He's gorgeous!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks Crissa!


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

_They're sooo sweet. ^-^ He's adorable!!!_


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

very sweet baby!!! I love his star, big heart.


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

awww I absolutely love that second photo! He sure has loooonnnnggg legs


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

boxer said:


> awww I absolutely love that second photo! He sure has loooonnnnggg legs


Thanks Boxer! I was really happy with that shot! 

He is ALL legs right now! lol


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

FoxRidgeRanch said:


> very sweet baby!!! I love his star, big heart.


Thank you!
I adore that heart. It's almost perfect!


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

What a cutie! Love his star!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

What a cutie! He's got a pefect heart!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

cowgirl4jesus94 said:


> What a cutie! Love his star!


Thank you!
He's such an awesome cuddle bug.


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

AWWWW! I JUST MELTED! what a gorgeous little face!!!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Chuckface said:


> AWWWW! I JUST MELTED! what a gorgeous little face!!![/quote
> Thank you!
> I really do like this colt.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Here you be, Tiff.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

You know...all your foals have been adorable, but I think he has THE CUTEST face of all


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks! I totally missed these when you posted them! 

But Ahem....you didn't give me credit for taking these pictures!


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

OMG! He's positively adorable!!! I absolutely love the tiiiiiiiny snip on the tip of his nose...

I miss having foals! :lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Thanks! I totally missed these when you posted them!
> 
> But Ahem....you didn't give me credit for taking these pictures!


I'll give you credit for some, but not all! There are some that I took (like avatar pic).


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

EveningShadows said:


> OMG! He's positively adorable!!! I absolutely love the tiiiiiiiny snip on the tip of his nose...
> 
> I miss having foals! :lol:


Oh, he's the greatest. 
His chin is all white underneath, too. Sabino genes... I thought he'd come out more flashy!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

If he disappears don't come looking here!! Lol! What a pretty little guy!!!


----------

